# ما هي أغنيتك المفضلة ؟



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما هي أغنيتك المفضلة ؟*

*













*​
*الغناء فن عرفه الإنسان منذ أقدم عهوده التاريخية للتعبير عن عواطفه ، عواطف الفرح في معظم الأحيان وعواطف الحزن في أحيان أخرى وللترفيه عن نفسه أيضاً . ولكل واحد منا نوع من الأغاني يميل إليه ، فالبعض يحب سماع الأغاني الصاخبة والبعض يحب الأغاني الهادئة وربما البعض يرغب الطابع الشرقي والأخر الأغاني الغربية . *
*إن الكثير من أغاني العالم تثير الشهوات الشبابية والأمور اللا أخلاقية وأخرى تحتوي على كلمات القسَم باسم الله وكما نرى إن هذه الأغاني هي ضد كلمة الله . كم من شباب وشابات فسدوا وانحرفوا إلى خطايا شنيعة لتأثرهم بكلمات بعض الأغاني العالمية وأدى ذلك إلى خرابهم روحياً وكم من شباب وشابات رسبوا في الامتحانات وتحطم مستقبلهم نتيجة ضياع أوقاتهم على سماع الأغاني وكم من بيوت محطمة ومهدمة لسبب عدم طاعة الأبناء لوالديهم وذلك لسبب تحريضات الأغاني على الحرية وطيش الشباب .*
*إن الإنسان بطبيعته لا يشبع فيخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن الأذن لاتمتلىء من السمع فكلما ظهرت أغنية جديدة فإن أغنية جديدة تختفي أو تندثر . إن البعض يعطي الحجة في سماع الأغاني لأنها تفرّح نفسه ويقول البعض أنها ترثي لحالته أو إنها تنطبق على مأساته ولكن للأسف فإن هذه الأغاني لا تعطي الفرح الحقيقي وليس فيها رجاء حقيقي والدليل على ذلك عند تكرار سماع الأغنية لمدة من الزمن يشعر البعض أنها غير مؤثرة وليس لها طعم أو أنها ليست كما كانت في أوّج ظهورها .*
*أن قلوبنا المكتئبة لا يمكن لأغاني العالم معالجتها ،فالكتاب في أمثال " 20:25 " يوضح أن سماع الأغاني يشبه تأثير البرد الشديد على الشخص الذي لا يرتدي ثيابه أي انه يؤدي إلى حدوث الأمراض وكذلك سماع الأغاني يشبه وضع الملح على الجرح ومعناه المزيد من الألم والأنين وليس هذا فقط بل أن الله يكره سماع الأغاني اسمعه وهو يقول ( إبعد عني ضجة أغانيك ) ..*
*أخي العزيز … أختي العزيزة ،*
*أن أغاني العالم يسميها الكتاب المقدس ( أغاني الجُهّال ) " جامعة 5:7 " *
*الغناء العالمي مرتبط بالعبادة الوثنية .*
*منذ نشأة الإنسان فقد ارتبطت الأغاني بالعبادة الوثنية . آه أيها الأحباء هل تعلمون أن لوحي الوصايا العشرة انكسرت بسبب غناء ورقص الشعب حول العجل الذهبي " خروج 32 " يا للعار الشعب الذي فداه الله وأخرجه من العبودية ورنم مع موسى ها هو يغني ويرقص للوثن !! لقد تأثر الشعب العبراني بالغناء والرقص الفرعوني. *
*ماذا فعلت الأغاني بالمغنيين ؟*
*إنّ أعظم المغنيين الذي يظهرون ببشاشة الوجه على شاشات التلفزيون ، يعيشون في كآبة وحزن باقي الأيام ، ونهاية حياتهم غالبا تكون مأساوية ، فقد تنتهي بالمخدرات أو الانتحار. فقط أنقل لكم ، ما كُتب في أحد الصحف ، عن إحدى المغنيات المعروفات التي أخذت مليون دولار ثمن تسجيل بعض الأغاني إلا أنها أجلت التسجيل لأنها تعاني حالة من الحزن الشديد وتخشى أن ينعكس ذلك على صوتها أثناء الغناء، وهذه المغنية تحبس نفسها في حجرتها يوميا لتبكي لساعات طويلة. حقا إن ما نراه على شاشة التلفزيون لا يظهر الحقيقة ، لكن هؤلاء المغنيين هم أكثر الناس مراجعة للأطباء النفسانيين لكي يخرجوا من مأزقهم. فهم يعيشون انقسام الشخصية، فيغنون عن الفرح لكن داخلهم في قمة الحزن والكآبة الشديدة !!!.*
*موقف مُحبيّ الغناء العالمي من الله *
*يقول الكتاب المقدس عن هؤلاء "يحملون الدفّ والعود ويطربون بصوت المزمار.… فيقولون لله ابعد عنا وبمعرفة طرقك لا نسّر .. من هو القدير حتى نعبده وماذا ننتفع إن التمسناه ؟" ( أيوب 12:21-14 ).*
*يا له من تقرير صريح من الله ، فمن يحب أن يغني مع أهل العالم يكون لسان حاله لله ابعد عنا ، نعم فالغناء طريق يبعد الإنسان عن الله .*
*الغناء للبشر يؤدى إلى نشوء العداوة :لقد بدأت عداوة الملك شاؤل لداود بسبب غناء النساء*
*وتعظيم داؤد أكثر من شاؤل الملك.( 1 صموئيل 6:18 –9 )*
*في هذا الجزء رأينا الجانب المأساوي من الأغاني العالمية.*
*ولكن تعال معي إلى الجانب المفرح من أغاني أخرى في الكتاب المقدس . *
*أغنية فرح الخلاص : *
*كلمات هذه الأغنية موجودة في " أيوب 27:33،28 " ( يغنّي بين الناس فيقول قد أخطأت وعوجت المستقيم ولم أجاز عليه فدى نفسي من العبور إلى الحفرة فترى حياتي النور ) . حقاً ما اجمل كلمات هذه الأغنية التي تتحدث عن شخص خاطئ تذوق معنى الفداء والخلاص من دينونة الخطيئة وأصبحت حياته في نور الله . *
*والآن هل تستطيع أن تغني للرب وتقول له شكراً لك لأنك أنقذتني من الهلاك والعذاب ونقلتني إلى النعيم وأعطيتني نورك العجيب .؟ *
*لقد قال الرب عن داود النبي ( وجدت داود أبن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبي ) ، فعلاً أنه رجل حسب قلب الرب وإذا تساءلنا لماذا ؟ فالجواب هو لأنه منذ صباه تعلم الترنيم للرب فالكثير من المزامير التي كتبها كان يُعّبر عن فرحه الدائم في الرب وكان يغني بمر احم الرب ويبتهج لأجل عظمة الرب وقوته ويغني بحماية الرب ويرنم لأجل بركات الرب الكثيرة ولأجل إحساناته في كل يوم .*
*لقد كان داود فرحاً في وصايا الرب وأقوال الرب حتى أعتبر وصاياه هي ترانيم مفرحة له . فقد قال ( أغني للرب في حياتي أرنم لإلهي مادمت موجوداً فيلذ له نشيدي وأنا أفرح بالرب ) " مزمور 33:104 " ، وقال أيضاً ( تنّبع شفتاي تسبيحاً إذا علمتني فرائضك ، يغنّي لساني بأقوالك لأن كل وصاياك عدل ) " مزمور 171:119-172 " . *
*الأغاني الروحية في العهد الجديد *
*يوصي العهد الجديد أن نتحدث بعضنا البعض بالتسابيح والمزامير والأغاني الروحية " أفسس 19:5 ، كولوسي 16:3 " أما عن فوائد التسبيح والترنيم ( الأغاني الروحية ) فهي :*
*التسبيح والترنيم هي عبادة للرب إلهنا .*
*تزداد أشواقنا لمحبة الرب .*
*تفرح قلوبنا .*​

​*تنكسر قيود الخطيئة وتكون أفكارنا مقدسة . *
*يُزال كل خوف من حياتنا ونسمو فوق كل الظروف .*
*وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن التسبيح والترنيم ينعشنا روحياً وعندئذٍ نكون في أجواء روحية ونمتلئ من أفراح الروح القدس. *​

*والآن … أنتم أمام خيارين : *
*1.البقاء على سماع أغاني العالم : أنه الطريق الذي سلك به يوماً سليمان الحكيم وأتخذ لنفسه مغنين ومغنيات لكي ُيفرّح قلبه وكانت النتيجة بعد ذلك انه أكتشف عدم المنفعة *
*2.اختيار الأغنية المفضلة : والتي يجب أن تكون الترنيم والتسبيح والأغاني الروحية للرب يسوع المستحق كل تمجيد أنه الطريق الذي سلك به الكثير من القديسين .*
*إن الأبدية السعيدة التي سنقضيها نحن المؤمنين مع الرب يسوع ستكون كلها حالة مستمرة من الترنيم*​

​*، نعم إنها ترنيمة جديدة " رؤيا 9:5 "*
*، لذلك تعّلم منذ الآن لغة السماء .*
*هللويا .. غنوا للرب ترنيمة جديدة تسبيحته في جماعة الأتقياء " مزمور 1:149 "*

*أغني للرب لأنه أحسن إليّ " مزمور 6:13 " *​

*

*​


----------



## وطني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*بجد موضوع حلو ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ثانكس ليك ايهاب نورت الموضوع ,,*​


----------



## ارووجة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راائع ومهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*احلا تقيم لاحلا موضوع  

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marcelino (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع راائع ومهم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسي ارووجه نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## marcelino (2 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *احلا تقيم لاحلا موضوع​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​




*ثاااااانكس اختى الغاليه*

*احلى مرور *
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شـــــــــــــكرا

مـــــــــــــوضــوع  رائــــــــــــــــــــــع


يســــــــــوع معـــــــــــاكم​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع راااااائع بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marcelino (3 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شـــــــــــــكرا​*
> 
> *مـــــــــــــوضــوع رائــــــــــــــــــــــع*
> 
> ...





*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى*​


----------



## marcelino (3 نوفمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع راااااائع بجد*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*ثانكس مرورك الرائع اختى الغاليه*​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه مارسيلينو

كنت حارمنا من مواضيعك الجميله 

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Kiril (3 نوفمبر 2009)

احب اضيف حاجة يا اخوتي
فهناك ايضا من المغنيين الذين يمجدون الله من خلال صوتهم
"ماجدة الرومي و فيروز" و غيرهم من المغنيين الاجانب ايضا
فليس من الصحة التعميم يا اخوتي
فذلك يرجع الي الذوق الذي تربي عليه الانسان ليقدر الفن و يرفض المبتذل


----------



## marcelino (4 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووعه مارسيلينو​
> 
> كنت حارمنا من مواضيعك الجميله ​
> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا​
> ...


 
*مرورك هو اللى رائع يا احلى كاندى*

*نورتى موضوعى المتواضع*​


----------



## marcelino (4 نوفمبر 2009)

kiril قال:


> احب اضيف حاجة يا اخوتي
> فهناك ايضا من المغنيين الذين يمجدون الله من خلال صوتهم
> "ماجدة الرومي و فيروز" و غيرهم من المغنيين الاجانب ايضا
> فليس من الصحة التعميم يا اخوتي
> فذلك يرجع الي الذوق الذي تربي عليه الانسان ليقدر الفن و يرفض المبتذل




*اوافقك الرأى فى الجزء ده*

*ثانكس مرورك الرائع اخويا الغالى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى

شكرا ليك​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*أخى / أختى مارسلينو ..

أنا أختلف مع رأيك حول مسألة الأغانى وتحريمها ومن يتغنى بها يكون " جاهل " ..

ولكن كل أحترامى لرأيك  فى الفن رغم أختلافناً ..

أخى / أختى  هذا فن كيف نطلق على الفن وأربابه مصطلح " الجهل " ؟؟ !!

إذن فما الفرق بيننا وبين الأخوان المسلمين الذين يجرمون ويحرمون الفن عموماً والموسيقى بشكل خاص ..

أخى / أختى  مارسلينو ..

أنا لم أتكلم عن الفنانين بشكل مباشر ولكنى أقصد الفن عموماً ..

لم يكن من شأنى الحالات التى يعانى منها الفنانين فهذا لم يمت للفن بصلة أطلاقاً فهذا يرجع لأسلوب حياتهم 

الشخصية  ومدى قوة علاقاتهم بالله ..

إن الفن برئ من تلك الفئة من الفنانين ..

أخى / أختى مارسلينو  هناك عمالقة فى الفن وخاصة الموسيقى مثل 

yanni ; mozart ; george zamfir ; bethoven  ..

كل هؤلاء وغيرهم أنتجوا أشكالاً متنوعة من الفن الراقى وأمتعونا به.. 

فلماذا ننكرهم الأن ونلعن فنهم وموهبتهم ؟؟ !!

أنا من أشد المُـتابعين لهؤلاء و بكون فى حالة مرتفعة جداً من الشجن الناتج من أحساسهم بالفن الراقى ..

أخى / أختى مارسلينو..  

إن كان لايعجبك نوع من الفن فليس هذا معناه أن الفن حرااااااااااااااااااام ..

أنا أتفق معك أخى / أختى  مارسلينو .. 

أن هناك نوع مـُنحدر من الفن أو أنى أكون متأسف لأطلاق على هذا النوع المـُنحدر أسم الفن لأن الفن برئ منه  "براءة الذئب من دم يوسف " ..

إن الفن قد وجد لمـُتعة بَـنى البشر ولم يكن أبداً مـُعارض للدين ..

إن الفن يسمو بالروح لأعلى أحساس ممكن تتصوره ..

وهدف العلاقة مع الله السمو بالروح والسيطرة على شهوات الجسد ..

إذن فإن الفن والدين يتلاقيان فى نقطة واحدة وهدفهم واحد ..

أيضاً أشير لنقطة هامة جداً " فن الترانيم الروحية " فهى للعبادة مع الله ومحاولة منا للدخول والتعمق بالجو الروحى 

الجميل وهذا أيضاً دليل على أهمية الفن  ..

أخى / أختى مارسلينو ..

شئ أخير : هناك شاب و شابة يحب كل منهما الأخر بشرط حُب طاهر ونقى ومسيحى ينتهى بالزواج والرباط المقدس ..

فكيف يترنم تلك الحبيبان بترنيمة روحية هل ذلك منطقى أو واقعى أو  صحيح ؟؟ !! 

هل تصلح الترنيمة فى تلك الموقف الرومانسى للتعبير عن المشاعر العاطفية التى يحملها كل طرف للأخر فى قلبه ؟؟!! 

بالطبع لا وذلك فى رأيئ وما ينصه لى المنطق والواقع ..

كل شئ وله أسلوبه فى التعامل ..

الترانيم للصلاة ..

والموسيقى الرومانسية و الأغانى الراقية للتعبير عن المشاعر ..

أخى / أختى مارسلينو  ..

الأنسان كتلة من المشاعر والحالات المزاجية المختلفة التى تتأثر بعواطفه وما تمر به من أحداث ..

فلم يكن منطقى توحيد نوع معين من الموسيقى المـُعبرة عن المشاعر فى كل الأوقات ..

أستحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أخى / أختى مارسلينو ..

ليس معنى أنى أسمع بعض السيمفونيات الموسيقية أو بعض الأغانى الراقية أن هذا يؤثر على علاقتى بالله ..

أنا أدافع عن الموسيقى والفن الراقى عموماً ..

" ليس كل مايدخل الفم ينجسة بل الخارج منه " ..

مثال :

هناك نوعان من الحب : الحب الجسدى و الحب الروحى ..

الحب الجسدى : هو الحب الشهوانى الحيوانى _ أعتذر عن الكلمة _المؤقت الذى يزول بإنتهاء الشهوة وتلك النوع لا يتوقف عند فتاة ولا يُميز بين فتاة وأخرى ..

الحب الروحى : هو الذى يجب أن يتمتع به الأنسان الحقيقى الذى يحترم أداميته مع حبيبته لأنه بالفعل حب راقى يعيش للأبد يقوم على حب الطباع الجميلة والسلوكيات التى تنفرد بها الشخص فى نظر حبيبه ..

ممكن جداً أن يتغنى تلك الشابان بنفس الأغنية أو يستمعوا لنفس السيمفونية ولكن أحدهما يخطأ والأخر لا 

حتى ولو كان الخطأ بالفكر فهذا ليس مسئولية الفن نهائياً بل مسئولية فكر الأنسان ..   

أختلفت كثيراً جداً جداً جداً مع أباء كهنة وأساقفة فى محاورة علنية فى أجتماعات مفتوحة للشباب أمام الجميع ..

ولكنى رغم ذلك الأختلاف أحترمهم جداً وأحبهم جميعاً وأنهيت الحوار وكل منا على رأيه ..

والأختلاف فى الأراء يطور الفكر ..

الأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد الود قضية ..   *

أشكرك أخى / أختى مارسلينو ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا

وتأملات فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

شكـــــرا​*


----------



## Kiril (5 نوفمبر 2009)

حتي ان البابا شنودة قال ان بعض انواع الموسيقي تسمو بالروح


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*احب اضيف حاجة يا اخوتي
فهناك ايضا من المغنيين الذين يمجدون الله من خلال صوتهم
"ماجدة الرومي و فيروز" و غيرهم من المغنيين الاجانب ايضا*

كلام سليم

الشكر كتير عليه

والشكر لصاحب الموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخواتى الغاليين *

*اعترض على الاغانى من منطلق :*

*فى حياه المؤمن اشياء كثيره تقربه من الله وتقربه من طريق الله وعمل وصاياه*

*الاعتراض على المبدأ اصلا كيف انشغل بشئ غير الله بل وكيف انشغل بشئ يبعدنى عن الله*

*فالاغانى تثير عواطف وغرائز قد تؤدى الى الخطيه !!*

*لما لا اهتم بالترانيم  والالحان الكنسيه الرائعه  والتى بدون شك ستوصلنى الى الله*

*وعايز اقول ان فى ترانيم روحيه وتنفع للزوجين*

*سفر نشيد الانشاد لا يوجد ماهو اروع منه *

*لماذا نسمع الكلام المثير والكليبات الفاضحه ( دى اغانى محدش يقولى دى حاجه تانى )*

*صدقونى من ينشغل بالله فعلا لن يفكر اصلا فى اى شئ عالمى*

*الغناء من سمات ابناء العالم المنشغلين بالارضيات وشهواتها*

*لماذا متمسكين به ؟؟*

*لماذ بدأ او يكاد يسيطر علينا ولا نقدر ان نستغنى عنه*

*لماذا ؟؟؟؟*

*اخوكم مارو*​


----------



## zama (7 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *اخواتى الغاليين *
> 
> *اعترض على الاغانى من منطلق :*
> 
> ...



*أولاً أنا وأخواتى فى الموضوع الثانى متفقين على مبدأ لا للأغانى ذات الفن المدتنى المستوى لأنها بالفعل تثير الشهوات .. 

وهذا مانحذر منه جميعاً ونضم أصواتنا إليك ..

أما نحن غير متفقين معك بتعميم للحكم على الفن كله بانه حراااااااااام أو لا يليق وربما قد نسيت أنه هناك نوع من الفن يسمى بالفن الراقى المتمثل فى الموسيقى الكلاسيك وبعض الأغانى الرومانسية الجميلة التى ذات معنى واضح تعبر عن المشاعر بشكل صحيح ..

هناك أيضاً فى الموضوع الثانى دفاعى الكامل عن الفن وأثباتى ببأنه لم يتعارض مع الدين أو يؤثر على علاقتنا بالله القدوس بل يساعدنا على السمو بالروح أيضاً ..

دفاعى قائم على الأستناد بالأسباب المنطقية ..

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107951

أتمنى قرائته لتصلك وجهة نظرى كاملة فى تلك النقطة ..

أيضاً أختلف معك أخى فى نقطة أخرى بردك المطروح أمامنا وهى 

الفن الراقى لا يُـثير الغرائز التى تدفعنا للخطأ أمام الله .. ولكن يساعدنا الفن الراقى على التعبير عن مشاعرنا وعواطفنا بشكل صحيح .. 

توجد أمثلة بدفاعى عن الفن فى الموضوع الثانى ..

مثال : يثبت أن الترانيم الروحية لاتصلح لتعبير الحبيبن عن المشاعر العاطفية التى بينهم ولكن بشرط أن تكون تلك المشاعر نقية وتنهى بالزواج المسيحى ..

مثال أخر : يـُثبت أن الفن برئ من أثارة شهوات الشباب  ..

كلاهما موجودين بالموضوع الثانى ..

الترانيم للعبادة مع الله والتعمق بالجو الروحى الجميل ..

أما الفن الراقى ينجح فى التعبير عن مشاعرنا العاطفية بشكل صحيح ..*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*

ما هي أغنيتك المفضلة ؟ ​ 
الغناء فن عرفه الإنسان منذ أقدم عهوده التاريخية للتعبير عن عواطفه ، عواطف الفرح في معظم الأحيان وعواطف الحزن في أحيان أخرى وللترفيه عن نفسه أيضاً . ولكل واحد منا نوع من الأغاني يميل إليه ، فالبعض يحب سماع الأغاني الصاخبة والبعض يحب الأغاني الهادئة وربما البعض يرغب الطابع الشرقي والأخر الأغاني الغربية . 
إن الكثير من أغاني العالم تثير الشهوات الشبابية والأمور اللاأخلاقية وأخرى تحتوي على كلمات القسَم باسم الله وكما نرى إن هذه الأغاني هي ضد كلمة الله . كم من شباب وشابات فسدوا وانحرفوا إلى خطايا شنيعة لتأثرهم بكلمات بعض الأغاني العالمية وأدى ذلك إلى خرابهم روحياً وكم من شباب وشابات رسبوا في الامتحانات وتحطم مستقبلهم نتيجة ضياع أوقاتهم على سماع الأغاني وكم من بيوت محطمة ومهدمة لسبب عدم طاعة الأبناء لوالديهم وذلك لسبب تحريضات الأغاني على الحرية وطيش الشباب .
إن الإنسان بطبيعته لا يشبع 
فيخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن الأذن لاتمتلىء من السمع فكلما ظهرت أغنية جديدة فإن أغنية جديدة تختفي أو تندثر . إن البعض يعطي الحجة في سماع الأغاني لأنها تفرّح نفسه ويقول البعض أنها ترثي لحالته أو إنها تنطبق على مأساته 
ولكن للأسف فإن هذه الأغاني لا تعطي الفرح الحقيقي 
وليس فيها رجاء حقيقي والدليل على ذلك عند تكرار سماع الأغنية لمدة من الزمن يشعر البعض أنها غير مؤثرة وليس لها طعم أو أنها ليست كما كانت في أوّج ظهورها .
أن قلوبنا المكتئبة لا يمكن لأغاني العالم معالجتها ،فالكتاب في أمثال " 20:25 " يوضح أن سماع الأغاني يشبه تأثير البرد الشديد على الشخص الذي لا يرتدي ثيابه أي انه يؤدي إلى حدوث الأمراض وكذلك سماع الأغاني يشبه وضع الملح على الجرح ومعناه المزيد من الألم والأنين وليس هذا فقط بل أن الله يكره سماع الأغاني اسمعه وهو يقول ( إبعد عني ضجة أغانيك ) ..
أخي العزيز … أختي العزيزة ، أن أغاني العالم يسميها الكتاب المقدس ( أغاني الجُهّال ) " جامعة 5:7 " 
الغناء العالمي مرتبط بالعبادة الوثنية .
منذ نشأة الإنسان فقد ارتبطت الأغاني بالعبادة الوثنية . آه أيها الأحباء هل تعلمون أن لوحي الوصايا العشرة انكسرت بسبب غناء ورقص الشعب حول العجل الذهبي " خروج 32 " يا للعار الشعب الذي فداه الله وأخرجه من العبودية ورنم مع موسى ها هو يغني ويرقص للوثن !! لقد تأثر الشعب العبراني بالغناء والرقص الفرعوني. 
*ماذا فعلت الأغاني بالمغنيين ؟*
إنّ أعظم المغنيين الذي يظهرون ببشاشة الوجه على شاشات التلفزيون ، يعيشون في كآبة وحزن باقي الأيام ، ونهاية حياتهم غالبا تكون مأساوية ، فقد تنتهي بالمخدرات أو الانتحار. فقط أنقل لكم ، ما كُتب في أحد الصحف ، عن إحدى المغنيات المعروفات التي أخذت مليون دولار ثمن تسجيل بعض الأغاني إلا أنها أجلت التسجيل لأنها تعاني حالة من الحزن الشديد وتخشى أن ينعكس ذلك على صوتها أثناء الغناء، وهذه المغنية تحبس نفسها في حجرتها يوميا لتبكي لساعات طويلة. حقا إن ما نراه على شاشة التلفزيون لا يظهر الحقيقة ، لكن هؤلاء المغنيين هم أكثر الناس مراجعة للأطباء النفسانيين لكي يخرجوا من مأزقهم. فهم يعيشون انقسام الشخصية، فيغنون عن الفرح لكن داخلهم في قمة الحزن والكآبة الشديدة !!!.
*موقف مُحبيّ الغناء العالمي من الله *
يقول الكتاب المقدس عن هؤلاء 
"يحملون الدفّ والعود ويطربون بصوت المزمار.… فيقولون لله ابعد عنا وبمعرفة طرقك لا نسّر . من هو القدير حتى نعبده وماذا ننتفع إن التمسناه ؟" 
( أيوب 12:21-14 ).
يا له من تقرير صريح من الله ، فمن يحب أن يغني مع أهل العالم يكون لسان حاله لله ابعد عنا ، نعم فالغناء طريق يبعد الإنسان عن الله .
الغناء للبشر يؤدى إلى نشوء العداوة :
لقد بدأت عداوة الملك شاؤل لداود بسبب غناء النساء
وتعظيم داؤد أكثر من شاؤل الملك.( 1 صموئيل 6:18 –9 )
في هذا الجزء رأينا الجانب المأساوي من الأغاني العالمية.
ولكن تعال معي إلى الجانب المفرح من أغاني أخرى في الكتاب المقدس . 
*أغنية فرح الخلاص : *
كلمات هذه الأغنية موجودة في " أيوب 27:33،28 "
( يغنّي بين الناس فيقول قد أخطأت وعوجت المستقيم ولم أجاز عليه فدى نفسي من العبور إلى الحفرة فترى حياتي النور ) . 
حقاً ما اجمل كلمات هذه الأغنية التي تتحدث عن شخص خاطئ تذوق معنى الفداء والخلاص من دينونة الخطيئة وأصبحت حياته في نور الله . 
والآن هل تستطيع أن تغني للرب وتقول له شكراً لك لأنك أنقذتني من الهلاك والعذاب ونقلتني إلى النعيم وأعطيتني نورك العجيب .؟
لقد قال الرب عن داود النبي
( وجدت داود أبن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبي ) ، فعلاً أنه رجل حسب قلب الرب وإذا تساءلنا لماذا ؟ فالجواب هو لأنه منذ صباه تعلم الترنيم للرب فالكثير من المزامير التي كتبها كان يُعّبر عن فرحه الدائم في الرب وكان يغني بمر احم الرب ويبتهج لأجل عظمة الرب وقوته ويغني بحماية الرب ويرنم لأجل بركات الرب الكثيرة ولأجل إحساناته في كل يوم .
لقد كان داود فرحاً في وصايا الرب وأقوال الرب حتى أعتبر وصاياه هي ترانيم مفرحة له . فقد قال ( أغني للرب في حياتي أرنم لإلهي مادمت موجوداً فيلذ له نشيدي وأنا أفرح بالرب ) " مزمور 33:104 " ، وقال أيضاً ( تنّبع شفتاي تسبيحاً إذا علمتني فرائضك ، يغنّي لساني بأقوالك لأن كل وصاياك عدل ) " مزمور 171:119-172 " . 
الأغاني الروحية في العهد الجديد 
يوصي العهد الجديد أن نتحدث بعضنا البعض بالتسابيح والمزامير والأغاني الروحية
" أفسس 19:5 ، كولوسي 16:3 " 
أما عن فوائد التسبيح والترنيم ( الأغاني الروحية ) فهي :
 التسبيح والترنيم هي عبادة للرب إلهنا . 
 تزداد أشواقنا لمحبة الرب .
 تفرح قلوبنا .
 تنكسر قيود الخطيئة وتكون أفكارنا مقدسة . 
 يُزال كل خوف من حياتنا ونسمو فوق كل الظروف .
 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن التسبيح والترنيم ينعشنا روحياً وعندئذٍ نكون في أجواء روحية ونمتلئ من أفراح الروح القدس. 
والآن … أنتم أمام خيارين : ​ 
1- البقاء على سماع أغاني العالم : 
أنه الطريق الذي سلك به يوماً سليمان الحكيم وأتخذ لنفسه مغنين ومغنيات لكي ُيفرّح قلبه وكانت النتيجة بعد ذلك انه أكتشف عدم المنفعة 
2- اختيار الأغنية المفضلة : 
والتي يجب أن تكون الترنيم والتسبيح والأغاني الروحية للرب يسوع المستحق كل تمجيد أنه الطريق الذي سلك به الكثير من القديسين . 
إن الأبدية السعيدة التي سنقضيها نحن المؤمنين مع الرب يسوع ستكون كلها حالة مستمرة من الترنيم ، نعم إنها ترنيمة جديدة " رؤيا 9:5 " ، لذلك تعّلم منذ الآن لغة السماء .
هللويا .. غنوا للرب ترنيمة جديدة تسبيحته في جماعة الأتقياء " مزمور 1:149 "
أغني للرب لأنه أحسن إليّ " مزمور 6:13 "
*************
*تعقيب*
بصراحة وبدون مجاملة لما أقرا أو أكتب موضوع يعالج الأغانى بهذه الروعة اذ انه متدرج ومنطقى
ويأخذ بيد قارئه تدريجياً نحو الحق والغاية المكنونة فى نفس الكتاب
ولايملى عليه القرار بل حر فيما يقرره
*لاحظت ما لم اكن منتبهاً
اليه
من قبل
وهى
*أغانى روحية *
اى ان الروح القدس أختص المؤمنين بها
ولم يذكر الوحى 
ان مؤمن تغنى بأغانى جسدية
ولعل البعض يتحجج بان بولس الرسول ذكر فى اكثر من مناسبة ابيات شعرية لشعراء غير مؤمنين
ذكرها 
ومن ادراكم انها أغنيات
لعله درسها فى جامعة طرسوس
مثلما ندرس الشعر لكبار الشعراء فى مدراسنا
أو كانت أمثال سائدة فى المجتمع
لنأخذ برأي من يدلل على هذا حتى لاندخل فى مباحثات ومجادلات لا طائل منها
كم عبارة ذكرها بولس فى رسائلها من كلمات الشعراء
لو حصرناها سنجد انها لو كثرت لن تزيد على عن أصابع اليد الواحدة بل أقل
اذاً هذا مبرر غير مقبول
ايها الأحباء لنغنى للرب من فيض القلب بأعظم كلمات حب
واذا اردنا ان نقول لذوينا (زوجاتنا ، أبنائنا)
كلمات حب فلنمتلئ بمحبة الرب وسننطق أعظم مايتغنى به العالم
الرب معكم​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*

يعني كل وقت ويعطي حكمه

بسع كل شيء

مشكور اخي

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*




> ايها الأحباء لنغنى للرب من فيض القلب بأعظم كلمات حب
> واذا اردنا ان نقول لذوينا (زوجاتنا ، أبنائنا)
> كلمات حب فلنمتلئ بمحبة الرب وسننطق أعظم مايتغنى به العالم


 
*روووووووووعه يا فندم*
*ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*

الرب يبارككم أخوتى الاحباء


----------



## blackguitar (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*

*مع احترامى للموضوع احنا بنتكلم عن نتيجه وليست سبب يعنى مش الاغانى هي اللى سبب بعدنا عن ربنا ولا الاغانى اللى بتبعدنا عن ربنا لكن العكس اننا كل ما نقرب من ربنا كل ما سماعنا للاغانى يقل 
ياريت يكون قصدى وصل وشكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*



blackguitar قال:


> *مع احترامى للموضوع احنا بنتكلم عن نتيجه وليست سبب يعنى مش الاغانى هي اللى سبب بعدنا عن ربنا ولا الاغانى اللى بتبعدنا عن ربنا لكن العكس اننا كل ما نقرب من ربنا كل ما سماعنا للاغانى يقل *
> *ياريت يكون قصدى وصل وشكرا على الموضوع*


 
أغنيتى تحكم من أنا
أن كانت روحية تحكم انى للرب
وان كانت عالمية تحكم انى للعالم
على رأى الكتاب
الثمرة تظهر نوع الشجرة
فلو شجرة حنظل (ثمرة مرة) ورويتها سكر هاتفضل برضه حنظل
فهى مظهر لجوهر
الحكاية عاوزة القلب يعطى للرب وبعدها يتغير الكيان
مش حكاية نبطل تدريجى دى حكاية تغيير
وده الفرق بين المسيحية الحقيقية واى شئ تانى
التغيير الجوهرى
(2كو 6 : 17)إذا إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت. هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا. 
راجع الموضوع ستجد اننا لم نختلف الا فى مسألة التدريجى

شكراً لك


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*

*الموضوع مُكرر ولى عودة للرد *


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهى أغنيتك المفضلة؟ عن أحسان بهنام وتعقيب لى*



mena magdy said قال:


> *الموضوع مُكرر ولى عودة للرد *


 
لكن التعقيب غير مكرر
واسم الكاتبة غير موجود هناك
ولا مانع من التكرار مع الزيادة
اهلا بعودتك
قرأت رأيك
الراقى
والرافض لكل ابتذال
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1664171&postcount=17
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1666912&postcount=22​ 
وهنا نسأل ماذا تغنى ولمن تغنى وكيف تغنى
هذا يحدد نوع غنائى
وهو مايحكمنا رأى الكتاب
والكاتبة تركت القرار لمن يقرأ
ولم تفرض عليه رأى
وكل منا حسب أولوياته
الرب يباركك
للعلم تم مراسلة الادارة لدمج الموضوعين​


----------

